# Concerning the training and education at the CAF



## deez_krys (22 Mar 2019)

I have a strong desire to join. I'm wondering tho; Do you get a degree when you "graduate" _attend_ one of the CAF schools. I'm interrested in joining the CFSCE school.


----------



## dapaterson (22 Mar 2019)

The Royal Military College and the College Militaire Royale are the only degree granting institutions in the CAF.  Other CAF schools grant military qualifications, which may or may not be eligible for credit at post secondary institutions.


----------



## PuckChaser (24 Mar 2019)

CFSCE is going to become a CISCO Academy "soon", and will be able to grant certificates from that program (CCNA/CCNP/etc). CFSCE is a trade school and will not grant degrees, we only have 2 places to do that as DAP said.


----------



## brihard (24 Mar 2019)

Some CAF trades will result in a college diploma as part of the occupational training. Anecdotally I believe there are a couple technical/electro-mechanical jobs that do. And of course our regular force medical technicians complete the Primary Care Paramedic program.


----------



## observor 69 (24 Mar 2019)

I was an Avionics tech in the RCAF. 
https://www.canada.ca/en/department-national-defence/services/caf-jobs/career-options/fields-work/technicians/avionics-systems-tech.html
When you are fully trained as per the link you will be the equivalent of a civy Avionics tech but will not have a diploma.
Many aircraft trade techs get out and join major airlines so I assume the lack of a diploma is not a handicap in that area of employment.


----------



## mariomike (24 Mar 2019)

Brihard said:
			
		

> And of course our regular force medical technicians complete the Primary Care Paramedic program.



Licensure of paramedics is the responsibility and domain of the various provincial regulatory bodies. 

To obtain licensure to work as a PCP in Ontario, QL5 Med Techs are permitted to challenge the AEMCA. 

AEMCA is the licence required to work as a PCP in Ontario,


> The operator of a land ambulance service shall not employ a person to provide patient care, whether on a full-time or part-time basis, or engage a person to provide patient care as a full-time volunteer, unless the person is a paramedic who, holds the qualifications of an advanced emergency medical care assistant.
> http://www.e-laws.gov.on.ca/html/regs/english/elaws_regs_000257_e.htm#BK3



QL5 Med Techs who wish to challenge the AEMCA require an additional of 120 hrs. minimum of field placement in Ontario. 

Some Ontario services that currently offer this are: Toronto, Ottawa, Renfrew County, and possibly Simcoe County.

From what I have read on here, getting those 120 hours in Ontario can be a challenge,



			
				Adam said:
			
		

> 11 years in, and I have only had 2 shifts on Amb through the MCSP program.



Does not say if those hours were in Ontario. 

You can only apply to the ACP and Aeromedical theory examinations if you already hold an AEMCA certificate. 

Paramedic Labour Mobility Equivalency is open to paramedics who have completed a Primary Care Paramedic (PCP) or Advanced Care Paramedic (ACP) program outside of Ontario, and are registered/licensed in good standing in another Canadian jurisdiction.


The obstacle for many Med Techs is that they are no longer licenced by any province, 



			
				MedCorps said:
			
		

> It turns out when the Credentials Cell did an audit that only 17% of Med Techs had kept their license current after the initial licensing event in BC or QC during QL3.





			
				Adam said:
			
		

> Medics are not maintaining their PCP licence for the same reason that they are not completing their yearly MCSP requirements.
> I have spent thousands of dollars trying to maintain a licence but I have finally given up.
> Until the CoC gets serious about providing real MCSP for Medics (that EHS in Canada will honor),  most Medics will not be able to maintain a licence.





			
				Dushana72 said:
			
		

> So the fact remains that Med Techs are NOT actually required to maintain their license beyond earning it once at JIBC, and the French equivalent?





			
				Rider Pride said:
			
		

> Med Techs are not *required* to have a provincial paramedic license.





			
				MedCorps said:
			
		

> No requirement to continue on with holding a license currently exists.





			
				MedCorps said:
			
		

> Med Techs are not *required* to have a provincial paramedic license once they have earned a provincial paramedic license during their initial QL3 PCP training.





			
				Rider Pride said:
			
		

> Med Techs are not required to maintain a provincial licence.



If you do not have a licence,



> Paramedic Labour Mobility Equivalency is open to paramedics who have completed a Primary Care Paramedic (PCP) or Advanced Care Paramedic (ACP) program outside of Ontario, and are registered/licensed in good standing in another Canadian jurisdiction.


----------



## Navy_Pete (24 Mar 2019)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> The Royal Military College and the College Militaire Royale are the only degree granting institutions in the CAF.  Other CAF schools grant military qualifications, which may or may not be eligible for credit at post secondary institutions.



Some of the provincial regulators are recognizing the CAF training and experience towards getting a red seal. In the naval engineering school in Halifax (CFNES) was working with them on that for a variety of marine and combat system tech trades, but because it's provincial, can vary.

You do get an actual piece of paper and a record for every course you take, and all courses have a detailed description of what they cover (down to the content of individual lessons).  Using both, you can apply for credits, but unless someone else has already done it at that you'll likely have to do the legwork yourself. On the plus side, there are a few organizations that are around to specifically help with that kind of transition, as sometimes it's more about using the right language to describe your experience properly than anything else.


----------



## mariomike (24 Mar 2019)

Navy_Pete said:
			
		

> Some of the provincial regulators are recognizing the CAF training and experience towards getting a red seal.



For reference to the discussion,

CF SKilled Trade jobs; Jouneyman Status?
https://navy.ca/forums/threads/112669.0


----------



## Navy_Pete (24 Mar 2019)

Maybe an aside, but should mention that this isn't limited to trades; various provinces recognize military training and experience towards P.Eng experience (which is reviewed and signed off by a licensed P.Eng as part of the application).  Most of it is lumped into the 'Engineering Management', technical risk management, etc. vice pure design engineering, but still an important part of the profession.


----------

